# sewer camera



## Drainprodm (Apr 2, 2013)

anyone ever used a SRECO flexi-cam?


----------



## A Fast Plumbing (Nov 6, 2012)

*Sreco issues*

They (Sreco) are very difficult to work with for repairs. I ended up finding out that former employees started their own Company. It's called Plumbers Depot. They were able to fix my Sreco up just fine. But the equipment is twitchy and prone to failure due to bad engineering. Now I


----------

